

HTML5 visualisation of global migration flows - drats
http://www.peoplemov.in/

======
cema
Visuals are easy to follow after a few seconds, looks useful.

A minor point: as usual with these cases, I wonder if the selected data
sources do not contradict each other, and when they do, how the choice is
made.

Another point is the definition of a migrant. Perhaps it was taken from a data
source, but I would like to see it explicitly stated on the site: words do not
always have the same meaning for everyone.

------
Goldstein
Great visual graphics but totally false information. There is war between
armenia and azerbaijan and this means there cant be any immigrations between
those countries. İn georgia lives 400000 azeris but they are not immagrants,
they were always there because it was their land, during the soviet period,
russia divided azerbaijan and gave some parts to neighbor countries.

